# cars



## alij5 (Jun 11, 2013)

hi, just wondered if anyone knows the process for importing a car to turkey from the uk and leaving it there to use when there?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There is a very useful fairly recent thread on this subject already on the forum which you could have found by doing a search. I know some retired Brits who have done it. Most recent was a woman who drove to Akbuk from the UK. In Bodrum where she had to go to sort out the paperwork a few months afterwards, she found customs were surprisingly easy to deal with.
Here's the link to that post I mentioned.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/tu...-living-turkey/110842-cars-driving-etc-2.html


----------

